# Help please my dendrobium has sap/crystals



## etex (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi everyone!
Yesterday,I noticed my Dendrobium Burana Emerald 'Burana' had sap at the outer edges of the top leaves of the tallest growth(20" from top of pot to top of tallest leaf). So, I inspected for bugs and didn't find any. None of the other 6 canes leaves had any sap,either-even the ones that were touching sappy one. Sprayed with soap and water. Today, noticed dried soap bubbles where I sprayed, and when rubbed it appears the bubbles have crystalized into what feels like salt crystals. Any ideas what caused this and what I should do?? Would take pics but camera is down right now. Any input would be appreciated! Thanks in advance!
BTW- I think this is one of the dendrobiums that doesn't need a strict winter rest-is that correct?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 17, 2010)

I see little droplets of sap on several of my orchids on a regular basis too, and none seem to be related to bugs. Someone told me that the plants are exuding excess nutrients. Will be interesting to hear people's thoughts on what this stuff is...


----------



## etex (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks,Joanne! I know that sap on new growth of catts is normal and related to nutrition. It is curious that only the tallest growth,top leaves are secreting lots of sap. It seems like the dendrobium is going to alot of trouble to tell me it is actively growing and not to rest it in the winter. But, having only been growing orchids for 2 yrs,I wonder if I am doing something wrong and maybe pushing plant?? I was fertilizing with 2 tsp MSU per 10 gallons at every watering,but changed to every other watering last week to slow down new growth.


----------



## etex (Oct 17, 2010)

My bad, that's the dose when I use Dynagrow. MSU gets 5 tsp per 10 gallon.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 17, 2010)

Because the sap is on the edges and there are no bug, what you have is excess sugar. If you are brave, taste it unless it has insecticide on it.


----------



## etex (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Dot and Joanne! Glad it's natural occuring and not a sign I'm doing something wrong with my culture.


----------

